# Best Ontario Lake for Pike



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi guys,

Cincy guy here looking to take my teenagers to Canada for first time. Trying to identify a good Ontario for northerns and smallies to keep the boys entertained and busy catching fish. Any and all advice appreciated-

Mo


----------



## Mike Borger (Jan 30, 2015)

Will assume you're looking for a drive to destination?
Where are you coming from? What's your driving limit to get there?


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes, thank you for note. this would be a drive in trip, we are driving from Cincy. Looking within 12 hours max. Thanks again


----------



## Mike Borger (Jan 30, 2015)

Okay. The best options by far for smallmouth/pike are in northwestern ON crossing either at International Falls or Grand Portage.

It's further than your 12 hour drive limit though. (probably worth it though)

The best drive to destination in NW Ontario and the one that's closest to you is Lake Of The Woods. There's a ton of excellent camp options. Rainy Lake very close to International Falls would be a close second and slightly less driving. Can offer some suggestions if you're willing to drive that far.

In north eastern ON crossing at the Soo there are some decent options again with smallmouth and northern the primary focus. Here's a couple:

1.Brennan Harbour Resort in the north Channel of lake Huron
http://www.brennanharbour.com/fishing-brennan-harbour-fishing-resort/

2.Horwood Outpost on Horwood Lake
http://www.horwoodoutpost.com/


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Mike Borger said:


> Okay. The best options by far for smallmouth/pike are in northwestern ON crossing either at International Falls or Grand Portage.
> 
> It's further than your 12 hour drive limit though. (probably worth it though)
> 
> ...


Agree with all of the above. Our favorite is Horwood Lake. Lots of northers and walleye, no smallmouth though. There are nearby lakes that you can get to by ATV from Horwood to get smallmouth.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

Mike Borger said:


> Will assume you're looking for a drive to destination?
> Where are you coming from? What's your driving limit to get there?


I wondered how long it was going to take you to invade this board


----------



## Eye pursuit (Apr 25, 2011)

Big Mo,
My son(age 13) and I have been going to The Outpost Lodge outside of Thessalon Ontario. www.outpostlodge.com It's about 90 miles from the boarder. It would be an easy drive up I-75 and 23 for you. This will be our fourth year going there and we plan on many more. It's a very family oriented camp with cabins, 24 hr electric and running hot and cold water. I have taken numerous trips to Canada and the northern U.S. state fishing for walleye, pike and bass and have heard numerous stories from outfitters about roads, fishing, and so forth. The fishing is good at the lakes around the outpost and the roads getting there are good. All good paved roads that you could drive any type of vehicle on. We have caught walleye, pike, small mouth, and several other kinds of fish. I would recommend it to any family. It might not be the place for the hard core fisherman looking to boat 100 walleye a day, but you can certainly catch plenty of fish and it is a fun destination for a family with kids. I would say you are probably right at or slightly under a 12 hours drive.


----------



## Mike Borger (Jan 30, 2015)

Whopper said:


> I wondered how long it was going to take you to invade this board


HAHA! How was Little Vermillion? Bet you froze your nuts off.


----------



## Mike Borger (Jan 30, 2015)

Two more good ones if you're crossing at the Soo

1. Happy Day Lodge
http://www.happydaylodge.com/
2.Prairie Bee Camp
http://prairiebeecamps.com/


----------



## mturack (Jun 23, 2006)

I fish out of Muskie Bay Resort in NW Ontairo. Lots of great smallie and Northern action. Lake of the woods as well as some outpost lakes. It's always a good time. Plus plenty of of fish species to chase after.

http://muskiebayresort.com/


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

Between two boats, we landed about 250 smallies up in lake saint clair two weekends ago. Lots of Pike and few muskies.  Best fishery ever! 5-6 hrs away from Cincin.


----------



## nightowl (Apr 10, 2004)

Mike Borger said:


> Two more good ones if you're crossing at the Soo
> 
> 1. Happy Day Lodge
> http://www.happydaylodge.com/
> ...


Prairie Bee is a great place, especially the outpost cabin. Unfortunately new owners turned it over to their then 15 year old son to run the camp when they bought it a few years ago. Still fun though. A teenager is too young to run a camp.


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

York river near bancroft. My mom pulled a 22lb out around 1997. Still plenty there just not that large. Nice area there and plenty lakes to choose from.


----------



## Big Mo (Oct 25, 2006)

Thanks guys, still dying to decide, will be going up end of July if anyone heading up! Will let you know what we pick, looking at Tunnel lake too, anyone ever fish there?


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Take lots of bug spray. Any kind of fly will carry you away.


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

Golden Route Lodge near Chapleau. http://www.goldenroute.net/

No smallies but it's a large body of water with non stop pike, walleye and perch action. I love it up there.


----------

